# Need case to fit Dell motherboard



## fistful (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a motherboard and few other parts from a Dell Optiplex GX620, desktop model. If it won't take too much cash, I would like to build a computer from it.

Does anyone know if this board will fit in an Optiplex tower case, or any other cases it might fit, or would I need to find another desktop case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have the desktop model, yes the board will fit in the optiplex tower> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx620/en/ug/A02/index.htm
But because Dell uses BTX form factor motherboards it will not fit in a standard retail ATX style tower. 
I think you would be far better off using a retail motherboard and case then to go to all this trouble with an Optiplex, What CPU is in it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I agree with wrench97. Messing with a Dell case can lead to more trouble and expense than it's worth.


----------



## fistful (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

